# LucasArts: Disney macht Traditionsstudio dicht - Star Wars 1313 eingestellt



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *LucasArts: Disney macht Traditionsstudio dicht - Star Wars 1313 eingestellt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: LucasArts: Disney macht Traditionsstudio dicht - Star Wars 1313 eingestellt


----------



## Insoma (3. April 2013)

Ist "Dark Forces" nicht noch immer indiziert?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2013)

Das ist sowas von traurig.  Ich ärger mich ja wirklich selten über solche Dinge, aber dieser Vorgang mach mich echt sauer. Ich bin mit LucasArts Spielen aufgewachsen und mir lagen und liegen die Games sehr am Herzen.
Und auch wenn in den letzten Jahren nicht viel Brauchbares von LA erschienen ist, war die Hoffnung doch immer da, dass mal wieder nen ganz großer Knaller kommt, der den alten Ansprüchen gerecht wird. 

So fällt die nächste Traditionsfirma der kalten Kalkulation eines Riesenpublishers zum Opfer. Traurige Welt.


----------



## Xylezz (3. April 2013)

Ich war eigentlich ein "kleiner" Fan davon das Disney Star Wars gekauft hat, alleine damit neue Filme kommen(und Disney macht nicht nur Rotz. Tron, Tron Legacy, Pirates 1-3 nur ein paar Beispiele für nicht Zeichentrick die gut sind) aber jetzt. möchte. ich. disney. blut. sehen.


----------



## KainAnasasie (3. April 2013)

Insoma schrieb:


> Ist "Dark Forces" nicht noch immer indiziert?


 
soweit ich weiß ist eine bloße Erwähnung eines indizierten Titels nicht problematisch, es darf nur keine Wertung über den Titel abgegeben oder Werbung für gemacht werden



Aber schade das Lucas Arts eingestampft wird  Habe X-Wing, Tie Fighter, Jedi Knight und KotoR ihrer Zeit extrem gesuchtet.


----------



## DarkSilencer (3. April 2013)

Und wieder einer der guten Game Entwickler vom markt ich glaube wenn das so weiter geht werden wir den Pc nur noch zu E-Mail checken benutzen. X-Wing war mein erstes Spiel am Pc womit ich mich auseinander gesetzt haben und damit meine gamer karriere begann. Ich finde es echt schade das LucasArts dicht gemacht wird. R.I.P.


----------



## Masterbuchi (3. April 2013)

Super Idee Disney, wie wäre es mit einer Prinzessin als Hauptrolle für den nächsten StarWars-Film?
Echt schade... Ich dachte, sowas macht nur EA
R.I.P.


----------



## nali (3. April 2013)

Dankeschön Pissney! 

obwohl 1313 den Videos zufolge nach nichts außergewöhnlichen aussah, hatte ich mich trotzdem auf einen neuen frischen Star Wars Titel gefreut.

Hoffe die 150 entlassenen Leute kommen alle irgendwo gut unter.


----------



## Slay78 (3. April 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von traurig.  Ich ärger mich ja wirklich selten über solche Dinge, aber dieser Vorgang mach mich echt sauer. Ich bin mit LucasArts Spielen aufgewachsen und mir lagen und liegen die Games sehr am Herzen.
> Und auch wenn in den letzten Jahren nicht viel Brauchbares von LA erschienen ist, war die Hoffnung doch immer da, dass mal wieder nen ganz großer Knaller kommt, der den alten Ansprüchen gerecht wird.
> 
> So fällt die nächste Traditionsfirma der kalten Kalkulation eines Riesenpublishers zum Opfer. Traurige Welt.


 
Damit ist alles gesagt, ein schwarzer Tag für alle Gamer der alten Garde und Star Wars Fans. Danke für viele tolle Spiele und Jahre LucasArts!


----------



## LOX-TT (3. April 2013)

Bin stinksauer.

Disney, mögen dich die Blitze des Imperators treffen.


----------



## Kratos333 (3. April 2013)

Zum Glück
Gute Starwars Spiele kann man eh von einer Hand abzählen und das wäre mit sicherheit wieder keines geworden.

Natürlich sehr schade um Lucasarts. Die hatten früher sehr sehr geniale Spiele aber sind heutzutage eh nicht mehr das was sie mal waren...


----------



## Flosse22 (3. April 2013)

Ich wusste es ja schon immer Disney sind und bleiben schweine.

Kann ich nicht verstehen....


----------



## Flosse22 (3. April 2013)

@
Kratos333  und ich kann deine Kommentar des nörgelns auch nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2013)

Nach 30 Jahren Firmengeschichte ist so eine Schließung wohl ein Tritt zwischen die Beine. Sehr schade um das Studio. 

Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass es nur um die Marke StarWars ging. Zumal LucasArts auch andere Spiele hätte entwickeln können. 
Außerdem gehen jede Menge Kosten, die für die beiden StarWars-Titel drauf gegangen sind, ins Nichts flöten. Hätte nicht sein müssen.


----------



## uziflator (3. April 2013)

Voll die verarsche


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (3. April 2013)

eine schande. aber die Lucas Arts hatte wohl wenig positiveErgüsse zu bieten und hat Minus gemacht.


----------



## Bell1138 (3. April 2013)

Masterbuchi schrieb:


> Super Idee Disney, wie wäre es mit einer Prinzessin als Hauptrolle für den nächsten StarWars-Film?


 
Zu Geil 

Aber um LA ist es nicht schade. Von dem Studio kommt ja nun schon ewig nichts mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2013)

Von Geoergie-Boy selbst eingeleiteter Untergang. Tja... Pecht gehabt. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Nasenbaer83 (3. April 2013)

Warum kann die Meldung nicht vom 1.04. sein? So muss sie ja wohl wahr sein. :..(

Hatte mich auf 1313 gefreut, nachdem die Force Unleashed Spiele zwar gut waren aber das vorallem nur wegen der Lizenz. Ein Force Unleashed mit etwas mehr Tiefgang und ohne dämliche, immer gleiche Quick-Time-Events (welche Langweiler kommen auf sowas) wäre cool gewesen.
Naja muss ich weiter die Jedi Knight-Titel zocken - die gibts ja noch auf Steam.


----------



## tomjane7 (3. April 2013)

Lucas Arts hat in den letzten Jahren aber auch nichts wirklich Gutes auf die Beine gestellt, und davor ließen die Titel auch zu wünschen übrig.
Und bei 1313 gabs Berichte, dass die Entwicklung problematisch lief und dass das Spieldesign nicht funktionierte bzw. geändert werden musste.
Vor dem Hintergrund kann ich Disneys Entscheidung schon nachvollziehen, auch wenn er vermutlich für die nicht ausschlaggebend war.


----------



## tomjane7 (3. April 2013)

PS: und 150 Festangestellte??? Plus die ganzen R&D Kosten. Dieses Monsterstudio muss unfassbar viel Geld verschlungen haben, ohne adäquate Resultate, geschweige denn Verkaufszahlen, zu liefern.
Ich versteh die Nostalgie, aber bis auf den Namen hatten die eh nicht mehr viel gemein mit dem Studio das Jedi Knight gemacht hat.
Good riddance.


----------



## JerrY1992 (3. April 2013)

na toll 1313 war mal wieder ein spiel auf das ich mich richtig gefreut habe, fick dich disney.


----------



## Exar-K (3. April 2013)

Bei der Übernahme war ich noch neutral, jetzt hat Disney aber enorm viel Kredit bei mir verspielt.
Mit LucasArts bin ich quasi aufgewachsen und verbinde viele schöne Erinnerungen mit dieser Firma.
Auch wenn sie die letzten Jahre außer den Neuauflagen von Monkey Island nicht viel gemacht haben, so habe ich mich dennoch auf Star Wars 1313 gefreut, inkl. der insgeheimen Hoffnung, dass sie irgendwann wieder Adventures entwickeln (oder zumindest weitere Remakes).

Vielen Dank auch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. April 2013)

LucasArts hat schon lange nicht mehr die Qualität abgeliefert, die man früher von ihnen gewohnt war. 
Trotzdem macht mich das sehr traurig. 
Ich hab die Disney-Übernahme schon immer extrem negativ gesehen, diese Schließung bestätigt mich in dieser Ansicht. 

Ein trauriger Tag für die Gaming-Welt


----------



## voidkampf (3. April 2013)

April April


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. April 2013)

voidkampf schrieb:


> April April


 
Blöd nur das der erste April schon 2 Tage her ist.


----------



## Theojin (3. April 2013)

Damit ist es dann wohl amtlich, das wir in den nächsten Jahren keine guten Star Wars Spiele mehr sehen werden. Wenn die aktuellen Entwicklungen in dem Bereich jetzt eingestellt werden, und die Disney die Lizenz für neue SW Spiele verkauft, was wird da wohl noch großartig rumkommen. Irgendwelche Tabletgülle und social media Spielmüll, welches wohl nur das typische Fratzenbuchherdenvieh gut findet.

Schade um Lucas Arts, was kamen da vor zig Jahren geile Spiele her. Lang lang ists her.

Ich war damals schon skeptisch, was sich in Zukunft rund um die Star Wars Lizenz so tun wird, augenscheinlich entwickelt sich in dem Bereich ja alles ins Negative.


----------



## voidkampf (3. April 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Blöd nur das der erste April schon 2 Tage her ist.


 
Das war meine letzte Hoffnung... nimm sie mir nicht!!! Neeeeiiiinnnn!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. April 2013)

Ein Grund Disney zu hassen ...


----------



## LordCrash (3. April 2013)

Oh Mann, ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, wie ich prophezeit habe, dass Disney Star Wars zu Grunde richten wird. Dass es jetzt durch die Schließung von Lucas Art geschieht, macht mich noch betroffener als es schlechte Star Wars Projekte gemacht hätten.....

Fuck you, Disney! 

(Die Moderatoren können mich dafür gerne verwarnen, aber das ist nur meine ehrliche Meinung dazu, einfach und auf den Punkt gebracht.)


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. April 2013)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> na toll 1313 war mal wieder ein spiel auf das ich mich richtig gefreut habe, fick dich disney.


 
Ich hab mich auch ziemlich auf StarWars 1313 gefreut, aber wenn es wirklich so ein hammermäßiges Spiel geworden wäre, wie sie einem das auf den Messen ständig erzählt haben, dann hätte Disney den Laden bestimmt nicht platt gemacht und alle Leute vor die Tür gesetzt. 
Hätten sie das Studio dicht gemacht, die Leute in die vorhandenen Strukturen integriert und das Spiel weiterentwickeln, wäre das was anderes gewesen, aber ein Studio komplett zu killen, da muss schon mehr dahinterstecken, bin ich der Meinung.

Ist natürlich enorm schade, dass es ein weiteres Entwicklerstudio mit langer Tradition trifft, allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass die letzten wirklich guten und finanziell erfolgreichen Spiele eine ganze Weile her sind. The Force Unleashed 2 war eher Durchschnitt und die Lego StarWars-Spiele waren zwar witzig, aber nix, womit man ein ganzes Studio auf Dauer am Leben halten kann.
StarWars 1313 war da bisher ein echter Lichtstrahl am horizont, aber wie eingangs erwähnt, scheinen die sich damit ja auch ziemlich verzettelt zu haben.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2013)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> PS: und 150 Festangestellte??? Plus die ganzen R&D Kosten. Dieses Monsterstudio muss unfassbar viel Geld verschlungen haben, ohne adäquate Resultate, geschweige denn Verkaufszahlen, zu liefern.
> Ich versteh die Nostalgie, aber bis auf den Namen hatten die eh nicht mehr viel gemein mit dem Studio das Jedi Knight gemacht hat.
> Good riddance.


 Du übersiehst, dass LucasArts mit SW 1313 und First Assault wenigstens 2 große Titel in der Entwicklung hatte - und über ein Battlefront 3 wurde auch schon gerüchtet. Da sind 150 Mitarbeiter, im Vergleich zu anderen Studios mit AAA Produktionen, nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (3. April 2013)

Was soll der scheiß ? Sind die nicht ganz dicht. 

F***YOU Disney.. Drecksverein. Ich hatte mich auf 1313 gefreut, verdammt nochmal (und es hätte Lucas Arts evtl. wieder aufsteigen lassen können, aber nein, jetzt kommt diese Nachricht, wie die Faust auf's Auge)

Schöner Mist

Gruß
NF


----------



## voidkampf (3. April 2013)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> ...aber ein Studio komplett zu killen, da muss schon mehr dahinterstecken, bin ich der Meinung.


 
“A Penny Saved is a Penny Earned” 
― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## sTormseeka (4. April 2013)

Naja typisch amerikanisches Management...da zählen echt nur Quartalszahlen...
Was hätte man alles mit der "Marke" Lukas Arts",langfristig gesehen,alles machen können...

Darum auch von mir ein herzliches fuck you Disney


----------



## Kerusame (4. April 2013)

sad days


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

Ich hab mir schon "Sorgen" darum gemacht, weil es schon bei der Kaufankündigung damals hieß, dass sie vor allem an Social- und Mobile Games interessiert sind. Ich dachte aber zumindest, dass sie die bereits bestehenden Entwicklungen zu Ende führen lassen würden.
So ein Kahlschlag ist aber schon extrem heftig. Ich hoffe die Zukunft heißt dann nicht, dass wir irgendwann ein Monkey Island auf Facebook sehen oder als irgendein Free-2-Play Spiel.
Interessant wird natürlich auch, was aus Star Wars wird. Ob der Stil bei den Filmen beibehalten wird und falls noch Spiele kommen sollten, was das dann wird. Ich erahne da eigentlich nur schlimmes.


----------



## AndreasMaier (4. April 2013)

Schade dass Disney Star Wars aufgekauft hat und nicht EA.


----------



## baummonster (4. April 2013)

Gerade vorgestern erst wieder angefangen das original TIE Fighter in der DOSbox zu zocken. Schade drum =(


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. April 2013)

Was zu erwarten war. Disney war eben nur an der Lizenz interessiert und macht das gleiche wie EA mit unzähligen guten Studios. 
Es bleiben nur die Erinnerungen an unzählige schöne Stunden. Danke Lucas Arts.


----------



## Briareos (4. April 2013)

Sehr, sehr schade um dieses Studio, aber immerhin bleibt mir ja noch die Erinnerungen an wunderbare Spieleabende in meiner Jugend. Lang, lang ist's her ...



Theojin schrieb:


> Schade um Lucas Arts, was kamen da vor zig Jahren geile Spiele her. Lang lang ists her.


Und genau das ist das Problem. Ich hab mir mal die Liste der Veröffentlichungen der letzten Jahre angeschaut und der letzte wirklich gute Titel ist KotOR 2 von 2004, vielleicht noch Empires at War von 2006, welches zumindest mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Und selbst diese Spiele wurden ja nur von LucasArts vertrieben und nicht selbst entwickelt.
2012 gar keine Veröffentlichung, 2011 nur das ebenfalls nicht selbst entwickelte Lego SW 3 und 2010 SW: TFU 2 und das Remake von MI2. Selbst wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die 150 Mitarbeiter in den letzten 3 Jahren an den 2 oder vielleicht 3 neuen Spielen gearbeitet haben, kann sowas nur funktionieren, wenn man entweder einen verkaufsträchtigen Titel aus der *jüngeren* Vergangenheit in der Hinterhand hat oder eben einen bereitwilligen George Lucas, der das Studio mit anderen Einnahmen quer finanziert. Und Disney wollte das scheinbar nicht mehr tun.

Muss man nicht mögen, kann aber zumindest ich verstehen.



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Was hätte man alles mit der "Marke" Lukas Arts",langfristig gesehen,alles machen können...


Was heißt hier *hätte*? Disney wird einen Teufel tun und eine traditionelle Marke wie LucasArts aufgeben. Der Name, also die Marke an sich, wird bestehen bleiben, nur pappt der Schriftzug eben auf Spielen, die von anderen Studios entwickelt wurden.



Flosse22 schrieb:


> @Kratos333  und ich kann deine Kommentar des nörgelns auch nicht mehr ertragen.


Und darum liebe ich die Ignore-Funktion, da kann man sich einiges ersparen.^^


----------



## TruePlayer (4. April 2013)

Da kann man nichtmal, anders als bei EA, die zukünftigen Produkte boykottieren. Man gehört ja schliesslich nicht zur Zielgruppe. =/


----------



## TruePlayer (4. April 2013)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Was zu erwarten war. Disney war eben nur an der Lizenz interessiert und macht das gleiche wie EA mit unzähligen guten Studios.
> Es bleiben nur die Erinnerungen an unzählige schöne Stunden. Danke Lucas Arts.



HUHU Vader!  *wink*

(ja, genau DER True)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2013)

Es wäre ohnhin fraglich gewesen, wielange sich LucasArts (wenn überhaupt) noch in der Gameszene hätte halten können. Seit der Jahrtausendwende und dem festgefahrenen Kurs, nur SW-Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen bzw. diese in die Casual-Ecke reinzudrücken (die Lego Games, das Clone Wars-Zeugs und so), haben die es nicht mehr geschafft, ihre alte Klasse, geschweige denn ihren einstigen Kultstatus aufrecht zu erhalten.
Die besten Leute wie Schaefer und Gilbert sind schon frühzeitig abgesprungen und haben ihr eigenes Ding gemacht, konnten so ihrem Ideenreichtum freien Lauf gelassen (was ihnen bei Lucas Arts' Beschränkung ihres Portfolios nicht mehr möglich war), und die letzten guten Mitarbeiter, die noch wissen wie man gute Spiele macht, haben sich unter Telltale Games zusammen getan.

Es stimmt sicherlich ein wenig traurig, dass solch ein Traditionsstudio nun für immer seine Pforten schließt, aber es tröstet mich eben, dass die Urgesteine und kreativen Köpfe von LA, die nach wie vor eine Leidenschaft für Spiele und ihre Entwicklung zeigen, weiterhin tätig sind, nur eben nicht unter LA-Flagge.


----------



## HNRGargamel (4. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es wäre ohnhin fraglich gewesen, wielange sich LucasArts (wenn überhaupt) noch in der Gameszene hätte halten können. Seit der Jahrtausendwende und dem festgefahrenen Kurs, nur SW-Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen bzw. diese in die Casual-Ecke reinzudrücken (die Lego Games, das Clone Wars-Zeugs und so), haben die es nicht mehr geschafft, ihre alte Klasse, geschweige denn ihren einstigen Kultstatus aufrecht zu erhalten.
> Die besten Leute wie Schaefer und Gilbert sind schon frühzeitig abgesprungen und haben ihr eigenes Ding gemacht, konnten so ihrem Ideenreichtum freien Lauf gelassen (was ihnen bei Lucas Arts' Beschränkung ihres Portfolios nicht mehr möglich war), und die letzten guten Mitarbeiter, die noch wissen wie man gute Spiele macht, haben sich unter Telltale Games zusammen getan.
> 
> Es stimmt sicherlich ein wenig traurig, dass solch ein Traditionsstudio nun für immer seine Pforten schließt, aber es tröstet mich eben, dass die Urgesteine und kreativen Köpfe von LA, die nach wie vor eine Leidenschaft für Spiele und ihre Entwicklung zeigen, weiterhin tätig sind, nur eben nicht unter LA-Flagge.


 
Sicherlich richtig, trotzdem hätten Disney LucasArts den Titel 1313 jetzt wenigstens noch zu Ende bringen lassen können... FU Disney


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2013)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Sicherlich richtig, trotzdem hätten Disney LucasArts den Titel 1313 jetzt wenigstens noch zu Ende bringen lassen können... FU Disney


 Um 1313 ist es wirklich schade, hier hätte LucasArts womöglich wieder zeigen können, dass sie wieder gute Spiele entwickeln können. Aber naja, das Kind ist nunmal in den Brunnen gefallen.

Allerdings kann man sich die (unwahrscheinliche) Hoffnung machen, dass Disney dafür andere LA-Kult-Lizensen wie Monkey Island und Co. verkauft. Wenn z.B. Telltale das nötige Kleingeld dafür hätte, würde ich das nur begrüßen.


----------



## Insoma (4. April 2013)

KainAnasasie schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist eine bloße Erwähnung eines indizierten Titels nicht problematisch, es darf nur keine Wertung über den Titel abgegeben oder Werbung für gemacht werden



Ja, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Jedoch fuhr PCGames da schon immer eine 0 Toleranzgrenze; auch was die bloße Erwähnung betrifft. Denn was wertend/werbend ist, entscheiden andere Leute und den Satz "Star Wars Fans erfreuten sich [...] an Dark Forces [...]", kann man schonmal als werbend auslegen.

Es wurde ja mittlerweile auch schon rausgenommen.


----------



## Astraburger (4. April 2013)

Nein! Star Wars 1313!
Ich schließe mich dem "fuck you disney" an!

Um das Spiel ist es sehr schade. Ich habe mich so auf ein Spiel im Star Wars Universum gefreut, das endlich mal wieder nicht primär von Machtbegabten handelt (und man keine Sternenzerstörer mit der Hand runter holt ).


----------



## Shikaar (4. April 2013)

Erst war es für mich völlig in Ordnung, dass Disney Lucas übernommen hat, aber das geht jetzt echt zu weit.


----------



## shippy74 (4. April 2013)

Shikaar schrieb:


> Erst war es für mich völlig in Ordnung, dass Disney Lucas übernommen hat, aber das geht jetzt echt zu weit.



Ändert aber nix daran das sie das Studio schließen. Die Fragen uns eh nicht und wenn da oben einer Meint das kostet zu viel oder macht keinen Sinn dann ist das halt so. Mich wundert das eigentlich nicht, Disney will Kinderfreundlich sein und da passt ein Gaming Studio,das Shooter  oder Spiele ab 16 / 18 Produziert wohl nicht so ganz in Konzept.


----------



## Litusail (4. April 2013)

Also ich persönlich finde das nicht sonderlich tragisch. Ich meine was hat Lucas Arts denn in den Letzten 5-6 Jahren tolles rausgebracht? 
Meiner Meinung nach nichts. Für mich waren die letzten beiden guten Star Wars Spiele: Star Wars Empire at War/Forces of Corruption. 
Danach kam eigentlich nichts mehr. 
Wie wäre es denn gewesen einfach mal auf die Fans zu hören und KotoR 3, Battlefront 3 (wo die Entwicklung ja fast abgeschlossen war), ein neues X-Wing oder einfach Jedi Knight 4 rauszubringen? Stattdessen hat man sich in sehr mäßige Spiele wie "The Force Unleashed" verrant. Und mit Star Wars 1313 ein Spiel entwickelt, wo es sehr fraglich ist ob es überhaupt bei den "Fans" gut ankommt. Wo es ja bis heute keine vernünftigen Screenshots zu gibt.... .


----------



## Exar-K (4. April 2013)

Der einzige Vorteil an der Sache könnte sein, dass sie die ganzen alten Adventure Lizenzen verkaufen oder "verleihen". Double Fine bzw. andere Entwickler könnten damit bestimmt etwas anfangen.


----------



## BigBaddaBooom (4. April 2013)

Also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, waren die beiden Remakes von Monkey Island 1 und 2 schon Entwicklungen von einer Fremdfirma die von LA die Lizenz dafür erworben hat.

Der Grund, dass es keine weiteren Remakes gab, war das LA nicht mitspielte. Vielleicht hat uns Disney mit der Schließung am Ende sogar einen Gefallen getan, denn so Schade es auch ist. LA ist für mich zumindest nur durch die genialen Adventures Kult geworden. Die Remakes z.B. auf dem iPad spielen zu können war für mich eines der Spiele Highlights der letzten Jahre. Und das zudem für 5 bis 10 Euro pro Spiel. 

Wenn Disney, das auch so macht, dann gerne! 

Die Star Wars Reihe konnte mich noch nie begeistern.

Hoffentlich kommen nur endlich mal Remakes von Monkey Island 3, Indiana Jones und natürlich Maniac Mansion usw.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2013)

BigBaddaBooom schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen nur endlich mal Remakes von Monkey Island 3, Indiana Jones und natürlich Maniac Mansion usw.


 Aber auch nur, wenn Disney nicht auf den Lizenzen rumhockt oder zu faul ist, diese zu veräußern.


----------



## Exar-K (4. April 2013)

Von MI3 braucht es imo kein Remake, das ist eigentlich relativ gut gealtert dank Comicoptik. Sie könnten höchstens mal eine neue Ladung durchs Presswerk jagen, im Laden bekommt man das Spiel schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## ganderc (4. April 2013)

http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## FragZShoX (4. April 2013)

Ist das nicht schon zu spät für Aprilscherze? (((


----------



## UthaSnake (4. April 2013)

Astraburger schrieb:


> Nein! Star Wars 1313!
> Ich schließe mich dem "fuck you disney" an!
> 
> Um das Spiel ist es sehr schade. Ich habe mich so auf ein Spiel im Star Wars Universum gefreut, das endlich mal wieder nicht primär von Machtbegabten handelt (und man keine Sternenzerstörer mit der Hand runter holt ).



Also könnte Star War 1313 auch unter jedem anderen Namen erscheinen 

Von dem Spiel hat man ja nur dieses eine Gameplay Video gesehen (was zwar sehr gut aussah von der Optik) aber auch nicht mehr!
Hätte auch ebenso gut Uncharted 1313 am Ende des Videos stehen können ... von daher....


----------



## Zooler (4. April 2013)

Ich sehe das Problem in dem Geschäftsgebahren von Disney....Da wurde von Anfang an auf die Lizenz geschielt und die Bilanz von LA in den letzten Jahren sieht mager aus, das stimmt. Aber statt die Leute auf Kurs zu bringen und LA vorne zu positionieren, wird das Studio geschlossen und die SW-Lizenz teuer verkauft werden für verschiedene Spiele...ein Geschäftsgebahren, um viel Geld aus der Lizenz zu quetschen....wobei man auch sagen muss, SW hat nicht mehr die Fanbase wie in den 90ern....Dark Forces sowie Jedi Knight 1 und 2 waren echte Bringer...schade, dass man daran nicht mehr anknüpfen konnte.


----------



## BigBaddaBooom (4. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Von MI3 braucht es imo kein Remake, das ist eigentlich relativ gut gealtert dank Comicoptik. Sie könnten höchstens mal eine neue Ladung durchs Presswerk jagen, im Laden bekommt man das Spiel schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


 
Ja, aber ich kanns so trotzdem nicht auf dem iPad spielen...  Das ist bei Point&Klick Adventures nunmal super bequem.


----------



## Angeldust (4. April 2013)

Es ist doch für alle nur gut wenn die SW-Lizens an irgend ein talentierteres Studio geht. LA hat einfach seit bald einem Jahrzehnt kein vernünftiges Spiel mehr zusammen geschustert bekommen.

Man kann sich nun einreden dass 1313 toll geworden wäre, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Disney-Leute nicht dumm sind, ist auch das zu bezweifeln.

Ich hänge an SW und insofern find ichs gut, dass nun zumindest eine Chance besteht mal wieder ein gutes Spiel in dem Universum zu bekommen.


----------



## Zooler (4. April 2013)

@Angeldust

ich glaube, disney wird versuchen, soviel Geld aus der Lizenz zu pressen, dass es kaum ein Studio wagen wird, auf Non-Mainstream-Innovation zu setzen...Eher COD/BF-SW...


----------



## hawkytonk (4. April 2013)

Als ich die Meldung am Mi Nachmittag auf ner englischen Seite las, dachte ich noch, es wäre ein Aprilscherz. Dann viel mir allerdings das Datum auf und es machte sich ziehmlich Unmut bei mir breit. 
@Angeldust: Ich hoffe du hast damit Recht, das hoffe ich wirklich.

Andererseits kann ich die Überlegungen von Disney (oder wohl eher Lucas Digital) verstehen, Lucas Arts dicht zu machen. Lucas Arts hat schon seit einiger Zeit mehr Kosten verursacht als sinnvolles/absatzstarkes zu Stande gebracht. Trotzdem schade.

Ich hoffe nur, die THX-Ltd wird nicht auch noch dicht gemacht. So sonderlich gut klappts mit der Vergabe des THX-Zerftifikats ja auch nicht mehr, da dieses vielen wohl einfach zu teuer/kostspielig (geworden) ist.


----------



## Astraburger (4. April 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Also könnte Star War 1313 auch unter jedem anderen Namen erscheinen
> 
> Von dem Spiel hat man ja nur dieses eine Gameplay Video gesehen (was zwar sehr gut aussah von der Optik) aber auch nicht mehr!
> Hätte auch ebenso gut Uncharted 1313 am Ende des Videos stehen können ... von daher....



Ich verstehe worauf du hinauswillst, aber ich habe da eine andere Ansicht dazu.
Das Star Wars Universum umfasst meiner Meinung nach soviel mehr, als nur die Macht und ihre Anwender.
In meinen  Augen haben die Aliens, die Technik und Personen wie Han Solo, oder eben Boba Fett einen viel größeren Flair.
Die Artworks, nicht das Video, dass aber sehr cool umgesetzt war, versprachen da meiner Ansicht nach sehr viel bei 1313 

Edit: Zitat vergessen^^


----------



## Schlechtmacher (4. April 2013)

Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen Star-Wars-Filme /Ironie


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (4. April 2013)

Es war ein seer großer Fehler Star Wars zu verkaufen. Nun kommt der erste Beweis, die Filme werden die Nächsten sein. Ich kann es kaum glauben, R.I.P. LucasArts.


----------



## shippy74 (4. April 2013)

StormtrooperPCGH schrieb:


> Es war ein seer großer Fehler Star Wars zu verkaufen. Nun kommt der erste Beweis, die Filme werden die Nächsten sein. Ich kann es kaum glauben, R.I.P. LucasArts.



Warum? Ich denke der Verkauf war das beste was man machen konnte, die Filme waren alle Erfolgreich und wirklich ne Fortsetzung braucht auch keiner mehr. Was soll da noch kommen??? Die ersten 6 Teile vom Film waren gut,aber mehr braucht man nicht mehr vor allem da die Geschichte warscheinlich nur aufgesetzt wirkt wenn es weiter gehen sollte.


----------



## Emke (4. April 2013)

Ich stell die 501. auf, wer macht mit?


----------



## hawkytonk (4. April 2013)

Emke schrieb:


> Ich stell die 501. auf, wer macht mit?


 Und dann den Jedi in den Rücken schiessen, hm?! ... Ja, ja


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Warum? Ich denke der Verkauf war das beste was man machen konnte, die Filme waren alle Erfolgreich und wirklich ne Fortsetzung braucht auch keiner mehr. Was soll da noch kommen??? Die ersten 6 Teile vom Film waren gut,aber mehr braucht man nicht mehr vor allem da die Geschichte warscheinlich nur aufgesetzt wirkt wenn es weiter gehen sollte.


 
Naja... eigentlich waren ja nur Episode IV - VI wirklich gut 

Was mag da noch kommen, nunja - kommt drauf an, wieviel Rücksicht Disney auf das Expanded Universe nimmt. Es gibt ja unzählige Romane im SW Kanon welche eine Zusammenhängende Geschichte weit über die Zeit von Episode VI hinaus erzählen. Besonders die zwei Trilogien von Timothy Zahn drängen sich da geradezu auf   Die spinnen die Geschichte im Stil der alten Filme weiter und wirken von daher auch nicht aufgesetzt.  Jetzt ist natürlich immer die Frage wie Disney mit den reichhaltig vorhandenen StarWars Geschichten umgeht. Wenn sie den Kanon ignorieren und irgendwas zusammen zimmern kann eigentlich nur ne Katastrophe wie die neuen StarTrek Filme bei rauskommen.


----------



## Sheggo (4. April 2013)

> Nach Überprüfung unserer Position auf dem Spielemarkt, haben wir uns entschieden LucasArts von einem internen Entwicklerstudio in ein Lizensierungsmodell umzuwandeln, um die Risiken des Unternehmens zu minimieren und ein breiteres Portfolio an qualitativen Star Wars-Spielen zu erreichen


 blablabla!
1. Risiken minimieren => mehr Kohle scheffeln ohne was dafür zu tun
2. Outsourcing bedeutet NIEMALS bessere Qualität

war mir von Anfang an klar, dass die Qualität drunter leiden wird. ich kann nur hoffen, das wird im Film-Bereich nicht genauso (obwohl auch Clone Wars schon ziemlicher Mist war)


----------



## dickdurstig (4. April 2013)

bin bei der 501 dabei den dreckigen hurensohn ebi disney der das entscheiden hat würd ichg ern in die finger kriegen absolute frechheit lucasarts dicht zu machen


----------



## FalloutEffect (4. April 2013)

Als jemand der mit den Adventurespielen der 90er (gerade von LA) großgeworden ist, betrauere ich die Schließung. Auf der anderen Seite, waren die letzten Titel sehr Star-Wars-lastig. Disney hätte der Abteilung neuen Glanz geben sollen und auch eine neue Richtung einschlagen sollen. Nicht nur mit Indiana Jones, sondern auch mit neuen Titeln/Franchises. Schade drum. Naja Tolkien hats schon immer gewusst.


----------



## Jerec (4. April 2013)

Absolut richtig erkannt !

Diese Franchise wird jetzt ausgepresst bis zum geht nicht mehr, alle nachfolgende Produkte bekommen den Disney Stempel und wird mit FSK / PEGI 0 als ultimativ familienfreundlich eingestellt.

Star Wars 7 wird kunterbunt und Mickey wird den Konflikt zwischen gut & böse schon richten.

Was für ne Enttäuschung


----------



## DerBloP (4. April 2013)

..."haben wir uns entschieden LucasArts von einem internen Entwicklerstudio in ein Lizensierungsmodell umzuwandeln, (...)und ein breiteres Portfolio an qualitativen Star Wars-Spielen zu erreichen"...

Finde ich eigentlich Super! Somit könnten echt jede Menge Star Wars Spiele Generiert werden, Hoffentlich auch gute Weltraum-Sims, aber das kann ja dann wieder dauern vieleicht/wahrscheinlich so das die ersten wohl erst in den nächsten fünf Jahren eintreffen.... SCHNAAAAAARRRRRCHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Briareos (5. April 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn sie den Kanon ignorieren und irgendwas zusammen zimmern kann eigentlich nur ne Katastrophe wie die neuen StarTrek Filme bei rauskommen.


 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. April 2013)

@Jerec: Vielleicht spielt Mickey den neuen Darth Vader. 

Aber beim eigentlichen Thema kann ich nur mit Kopfschütteln reagieren. Habe ja mit vielem gerechnet als Disney, LucasArts übernahm aber das nicht. Sorry aber ab dem Zeitpunkt der Übernahme war StarWars nicht mehr das sein was es einmal war. Das Franchise ist schon jetzt für mich gestorben. Ob die Filme etwas werden bezweifle ich auch ein wenig


----------



## TheChicky (5. April 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn sie den Kanon ignorieren und irgendwas zusammen zimmern kann eigentlich nur ne Katastrophe wie die neuen StarTrek Filme bei rauskommen.


 
Die neuen..? Es gibt erst einen (oder hats bei dem neuen für dich schon ne Vorpremiere gegeben?) und dieser neue hat mir bei weitem besser gefallen als seine vergleichsweise äußerst biederen Vorgänger. Und alle meine Freunde sehen das genauso. Wenn der Relaunch von StarWars auch so gut wird, ist das nur positiv.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Die neuen..? Es gibt erst einen (oder hats bei dem neuen für dich schon ne Vorpremiere gegeben?) und dieser neue hat mir bei weitem besser gefallen als seine vergleichsweise äußerst biederen Vorgänger. Und alle meine Freunde sehen das genauso. Wenn der Relaunch von StarWars auch so gut wird, ist das nur positiv.


 Zudem muss man mal den Direktvergleich ziehen:

STAR WARS hat sich mit der Prequel-Reihe keine Gefallen getan, jedenfalls hat Old George-Boy krasse Dellen am Kultlack der Reihe herbeigeführt.
STAR TREK hat mit den letzten TNG-Filmen fast sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt, und jetzt, mit Abrams Wiederbelebung, ist das Franchise wieder in aller Munde.

Soviel zur Definition von "Katastrophe".


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2013)

Was soll man dazu noch schreiben, außer (im besten Han Solo Tonfall): "Danke! Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank!"

Lucas Arts war für mich eine der Spieleschmieden, die mich Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er überhaupt an den PC gebracht haben mit Spielen wie Indiana Jones and the last Crusade oder Monkey Island (damals noch Lucas Film Games). Die haben zwar nach Knights of the old Republic nur noch Müll produziert, aber man hätte ja auch mit der Übernahme einige Dinge ändern und wieder hochwertigere Spiele machen können. Stattdessen wird der Laden dicht gemacht ... in bester EA Manier. Laden aufkaufen und und schließen. Toll!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. April 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Die neuen..? Es gibt erst einen (oder hats bei dem neuen für dich schon ne Vorpremiere gegeben?) und dieser neue hat mir bei weitem besser gefallen als seine vergleichsweise äußerst biederen Vorgänger. Und alle meine Freunde sehen das genauso. Wenn der Relaunch von StarWars auch so gut wird, ist das nur positiv.


 
Du und deine Freunde sind für mich nunmal kein Referenzrahmen. Ihr könnt auch die größte Grütze für toll halten, ohne das mich das von meiner Meinung abbringt.  

Ja, für mich ist das neue StarTrek Franchise eine Katastrophe, da es aus ST alles rauslässt, was ich an ST geschätzt habe. Das Insurrection und Nemesis schwach waren, will ich nicht mal bezweifeln. Aber das was Abrams da abgeliefert hat, war für mich nen netter SciFi Actionfilm, hat aber in meiner Meinung nur noch bedingt etwas mit StarTrek zu tun. Aber geschenkt, ist offensichtlich Geschmackssache. Nun ist bei mir eben die Befürchtung da, dass Disney StarWars soweit dem modernen jugendlichen Publikum / Massenmarkt weiter anpasst, dass es mir nicht mehr gefällt. 

@sauerlandboy: In Bezug auf SW: volle Zustimmung. in Bezug auf ST: das ist sicherlich richtig. "Katastrophe" (für mich!) in dem Sinne, dass Abrams fast alles zerstört hat, was ich an ST geschätzt habe. Ich fand den Film, als Film unter dem Lable "StarTrek", eine grausame Vergewaltigung der Idee die eigentlich hinter dieser Serie steht.


----------



## Cibox (5. April 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Lucas Arts war für mich eine der Spieleschmieden, die mich Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er überhaupt an den PC gebracht haben mit Spielen wie Indiana Jones and the last Crusade oder Monkey Island (damals noch Lucas Film Games). Die haben zwar nach Knights of the old Republic nur noch Müll produziert, aber man hätte ja auch mit der Übernahme einige Dinge ändern und wieder hochwertigere Spiele machen können. Stattdessen wird der Laden dicht gemacht ... in bester EA Manier. Laden aufkaufen und und schließen. Toll!


 
same here! *snief*
Damals war Lucas Arts damals einfach ein Bank für gute Spiele: Allein wegen Indiana 4: Fate of Atlantis (DAS IST DER WAHRE VIERTE TEIL!!!!1111einseinseins) wird mir LucasArts ewig in Erinnerung bleiben. Aber man muss auch so ehrlich bleiben, dass Lucas Arts schon wie der Balrog aus HdR wirkte: Ein riesiger Dämon aus einer alten Welt der in einer eigenen Höhle wohnte. Seit Ewigkeiten kein richtig innovatives Game mehr und obwohl ich z.B. force unleashed ganz gern gezockt habe, ist das einfach lichtjahre von der alten Stärke entfernt... 

RIP LA


----------



## fireblader (6. April 2013)

Sch... Disney . Wusste das bei dem Verkauf nichts gutes rumkommt.


----------



## Briareos (8. April 2013)

Auch wenn es mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun hat, aber es bietet sich einfach an, da ich mir just dieses Wochenende mal wieder die BR des neuen "Star Trek" Films angesehen habe. (Ja, ich habe mir die BR gekauft auch wenn ich den Film immer noch für ein Abrahamsches Verbrechen am ST-Universum halte ... scheiss Sammeltrieb.^^)



TheChicky schrieb:


> Die neuen..? Es gibt erst einen (oder hats bei dem neuen für dich schon ne Vorpremiere gegeben?) und dieser neue hat mir bei weitem besser gefallen als seine vergleichsweise äußerst biederen Vorgänger. Und alle meine Freunde sehen das genauso. Wenn der Relaunch von StarWars auch so gut wird, ist das nur positiv.


Geht meiner Freundin auch so. Sie mag den neuen viel lieber als die alten Teile und das ist ja auch Geschmackssache und damit okay. Ich finde auch nicht, das es ein schlechter Film ist ... es ist eben nur kein Star Trek, zumindest in meinen Augen nicht. Und somit ist er als "Star Trek"-Film schlecht, als SciFi-Film durchaus sehenswert.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> STAR TREK hat mit den letzten TNG-Filmen fast sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt, und jetzt, mit Abrams Wiederbelebung, ist das Franchise wieder in aller Munde.


Mit dem Unterschied das Star Trek eigentlich schon immer ein etwas "anderes" SciFi-Universum war als der Rest. Diese Mischung aus philosophischen Ansätzen und (für SciFi) realistischer Technik und Gesellschaft, gepaart mit einem eigenen Humor und ein bisschen Action. Das zumindest war das, was Star Trek für mich immer von all den anderen Serien, Filmen oder Universen abgehoben hat. Und genau das wurde mit dem neuen Film zerstört und man hat aus Star Trek eine hübsch durchgestylte 08/15-Mainstream-Science-Fiction-Welt gemacht.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> in Bezug auf ST: das ist sicherlich richtig. "Katastrophe" (für mich!) in dem Sinne, dass Abrams fast alles zerstört hat, was ich an ST geschätzt habe. Ich fand den Film, als Film unter dem Lable "StarTrek", eine grausame Vergewaltigung der Idee die eigentlich hinter dieser Serie steht.


 Genau so sehe ich das auch. Rick Berman hat das ST-Universum nach Roddenberrys Tod ziemlich vor die Wand gefahren, was in dem grottenschlechten Nemesis gipfelte. Das Abrahams sich völlig aus dem bisherigen Kanon verabschiedet (vermutlich weil die Drehbuchautoren einfach nur zu faul waren, eine Geschichte zu schreiben die in das bisher Geschehene gepasst hätte), ist schon schlimm genug, aber dann auch noch zu Gunsten von stupider Action so gut wie alles wegzurationalisieren, was Star Trek eigentlich zu dem macht was es ist, ist in meinen Augen der absolute Tiefpunkt des ST-Franchise. Es gibt in dem ganzen Film vielleicht zwei, drei kurze Momente, in denen man zumindest im Ansatz das "typische" ST-Feeling erkennt, aber das geht dann auch Sekunden später in der nächsten Phasersalve ein.

Schade, und ich hatte mich damals wirklich wie ein kleines Kind auf die Abenteuer der jungen Kirk, Spock, Pille & Co gefreut.

(Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir den etwas ausufernden OT-Post an dieser Stelle.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das Star Trek eigentlich schon immer ein etwas "anderes" SciFi-Universum war als der Rest. Diese Mischung aus philosophischen Ansätzen und (für SciFi) realistischer Technik und Gesellschaft, gepaart mit einem eigenen Humor und ein bisschen Action. Das zumindest war das, was Star Trek für mich immer von all den anderen Serien, Filmen oder Universen abgehoben hat. Und genau das wurde mit dem neuen Film zerstört und man hat aus Star Trek eine hübsch durchgestylte 08/15-Mainstream-Science-Fiction-Welt gemacht.


 Die actionbetonte Inszenierung (und auch das Gefühlsleben der beiden  Hauptcharaktere Kirk und Spock) hatte im ersten Abrams-Film einen  höheren Stellenwert, da möchte ich gar nicht widersprechen. Man muss es  allerdings auch eben als einen Startpunkt der neuen Kinoreihe  betrachten. Die Trailer zu "Star Trek Into Darkness" zeigen doch, dass  man sich wieder ein wenig mehr dem klassischen Trek zuwendet. Die erste  Forschungsmission der TOS-Crew auf diesem Vulkan-Planeten, die Oberste  Direktive, Moralfragen innerhalb und außerhalb der Föderation (was genau  das "Streitthema" bzw. die eigentliche Intention des Antagonisten sein  wird, darüber bin ich besonders gespannt)... Persönlich finde ich es  gut, dass der neue Weg ein eigener Weg ist und man nicht versucht, den  mMn überholten Inhalt der alten ST-Serien nochmal aufzuwärmen.
Und wie ich schon sagte: Wäre Abrams Film nicht gewesen, hätte es für Paramount keinen Anlass gegeben, u.a. die TOS-Serie so aufwendig zu restaurieren, oder wie es momentan mit TNG gehandhabt wird, was von Alt- und Neufans mit Kusshand angenommen wird.

Eigentlich sollte man sich durch diesen Push, der von STAR TREK 2009 ausging, eher freuen, aber meckern ist ja bekanntlich viel einfacher...


----------

